
Nylas Changes Name N1 to Pro; Launches 'Nylas Mail Basic' - OJFord
https://github.com/nylas/N1/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md#150-11617
======
OJFord
Slightly more information in [0]:

    
    
        /**
         * On Jan 17, 2017 we launched Nylas Mail Basic. This had the K2 project
         * to do local sync in the mail client.
         *
         * At launch old N1 was more feature-rich and deemed "Nylas Pro". For a
         * while after launch people could download Nylas Mail Basic and "upgrade"
         * to "Nylas Pro". This attempts to migrate as many settings as possible
         * between versions.
         *
         * This gets run immediately after Config gets setup.
         *
         */
    
    

and, sadly:

    
    
        * TODO: We don't have MailRules yet in Nylas Basic.
    

[0] - [https://github.com/nylas/N1/blob/master/src/browser/nylas-
pr...](https://github.com/nylas/N1/blob/master/src/browser/nylas-pro-
migrator.es6)

